# Martell Gyuto Grind



## Dave Martell (Aug 13, 2015)

I've never really been able to capture my grind in a picture before and just happened to notice it being shown in a picture of a recently completed knife. 

Notice the flat(ish) section on top of the blade and then the blended transition below that going down into the bevel....


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 25, 2015)

_*This is a follow up to the above post.
_

The knife shown below should pretty clearly show the grind that my gyutos have. This picture was taken at the very start of the process using a 36x belt. I grind high bevels on the coarse belts and then blend the upper blade face down into the bevel using ever finer belts.


----------

